# How long does potassium sorbate need to stabilize?



## MSIMSON (Aug 20, 2013)

And does it kill the yeast off or just stop them from reproducing?

And is it okay for me to add potassium sorbate and k-meta at the same time?

I plan on topping off my blueberry wine with blueberry concentrate when it is stable. (I also want to bring the alcohol content down from about 16%!) I just don't know when it will be stable enough to add the blueberry concentrate after I rack and add the sorbate and k-meta.

Then I plan on degassing right after I add the blueberry concentrate.


----------



## YourCaptain (Aug 20, 2013)

Very good question... 
I'm responding, not because I know the answer, but because I want a notification when you get the answer... Haha
Come on seniors and moderators...
Bestow on us thine wisdom.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 20, 2013)

My RJS kits have me add sulphite, stir, add Potassium Sorbate, stir, within minutes of each other and then move on to other steps.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorbate only inhibits the yeast cells from reproducing, like birth control for yeast.

It is preferable to add both at the same time, they work better in tandem.

I'd degass first, add the sorbate/k-meta, let it sit a week, add the flavoring, let it sit again (just in-case).


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 20, 2013)

DoctorCAD said:


> I'd degass first, add the sorbate/k-meta, let it sit a week, add the flavoring, let it sit again (just in-case).



Same here.


----------



## SBWs (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorbate stops the yeast that have gone into self preservation mode (protective cysts) during the last phase of their life from reproducing once conditions become ripe for re-fermentation.

Sorbate doesn't kill them just stops them from reproducing. 

I have a post on my BLOG Called Yeast for Beginners you might want to read.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 20, 2013)

You first make sure that there is adequate S02 levels in the wine to prevent yeast from working - 50 ppm is a good overall amount, but more in higher pH wines and less in low pH wines. Then you add the potassium sorbate at around 1/2 teaspoon per gallon for a typical formulation of it. Waiting is not necessary, but can add piece of mind. Lastly add the sweetener and it should not referment. Some wait a couple weeks before bottling to make sure it does not start back up with fermentation. Waiting a while also lets the wine re-clear if the sweetener clouds the wine up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Exactly as Rich just said. Separately I add sorbate, meta and then sugar and stir very well to make sure all is blended in. Sorbate and meta is dissolved in warm water first before adding to the wine. I then either cold stabilize immediately or bottle the next day. No waiting.

Again listen to what Rich said about making sure your meta levels are up to where they should be.


----------



## Julie (Aug 20, 2013)

I do as Grapeman and Runningwolf


----------



## Wiz (Aug 20, 2013)

Likewise to previous posts. I add Kmeta and then sorbate. After stirring in I immediately backsweeten. Never had a problem in several years.


----------



## MSIMSON (Aug 20, 2013)

grapeman said:


> You first make sure that there is adequate S02 levels in the wine to prevent yeast from working - 50 ppm is a good overall amount, but more in higher pH wines and less in low pH wines. Then you add the potassium sorbate at around 1/2 teaspoon per gallon for a typical formulation of it. Waiting is not necessary, but can add piece of mind. Lastly add the sweetener and it should not referment. Some wait a couple weeks before bottling to make sure it does not start back up with fermentation. Waiting a while also lets the wine re-clear if the sweetener clouds the wine up.



I don't know anything about sulfur dioxide levels... 
I don't know how to read the levels, how to adjust them or anything... I don't even know what it means for the wine if they are too high or low...

Any help you can give me to steer me in the right direction is appreciated.


----------



## Julie (Aug 20, 2013)

You would need to get a test kit for sulfites. A lot of new winemakers normally just add a 1/4 tsp every 3 months. Once you add the k-meta and the sorbs the you can backsweenten. You don't need to wait.


----------



## MSIMSON (Aug 21, 2013)

Julie said:


> You would need to get a test kit for sulfites. A lot of new winemakers normally just add a 1/4 tsp every 3 months. Once you add the k-meta and the sorbs the you can backsweenten. You don't need to wait.



1/4 tsp of what every 3 months? Sulfur dioxide? Metabisulfite? Are those the same thing?

And I don't plan on bulk aging so I don't have to worry about adding Sulfite again after this first time, right?. My wine is only 30 days old now and I'm planning on giving Sparklloid about 8 weeks to clear it before I bottle it. (I'll be adding the k meta and sorbate within the next 3 days if that matters)


----------



## grapeman (Aug 21, 2013)

K-meta creates sulfur dioxide so yes they are basically the same thing. Add that and then the sorbate and you can sweeten then if needed (simplified explanation).


----------

